# No Man's Sky



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone excited about this open universe survival game?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Man%27s_Sky


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

It has pirates & boobs if that makes it more interesting?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to buy it but feel like it's been hyped too much. I hope I won't get bored with it too early.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I've been following it for a while. Will buy it at some point.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Is this the game that supposedly as large as a galaxy? Sounds like fun, though I've never done an online multiplayer before, other than poker.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah i cant wait getting it the day it comes out


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Not really. Yea, am I crazy because I have infinitive planets and species that needs discovering but it doesn't excite me? 

Maybe I'll buy it sometime but it sounds awfully a lot like Spore.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> I*s this the game that supposedly as large as a galaxy?* Sounds like fun, though I've never done an online multiplayer before, other than poker.


Well it's procedurally generated, so most of the game's universe doesn't exist until someone finds it. From what I've seen it's also designed so that you can't really play with your friends, despite being multiplayer, you're not really supposed to be able to find or reach your friends.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well it's procedurally generated, so most of the game's universe doesn't exist until someone finds it. From what I've seen it's also designed so that you can't really play with your friends, despite being multiplayer, you're not really supposed to be able to find or reach your friends.


It's much bigger than our galaxy. But yes, you can play with your friends in a join in lobby (I think I read). However, the chances of meeting another player that is not your friend is minuscule because the universe is so large. The other players won't have a tag over them or anything, and the planets are the size of a real planet, so in the minuscule chance that you actually are in the radius of a real player, you might just walk right past them.
@McFly


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Well it's procedurally generated, so most of the game's universe doesn't exist until someone finds it. From what I've seen it's also designed so that you can't really play with your friends, despite being multiplayer, you're not really supposed to be able to find or reach your friends.


It sounds like an interesting concept, but I think it would get boring after a while if you have to spend a lot of time alone and occasionally coming across other players. If there was a way to teleport to someone's area, or to a common area where people build up civilizations would add more to the game. I haven't looked into the game much other than watching a few vids so there might be more to it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Demon Soul said:


> It's much bigger than our galaxy. But yes, you can play with your friends in a join in lobby (I think I read). However, the chances of meeting another player that is not your friend is minuscule because the universe is so large. The other players won't have a tag over them or anything, and the planets are the size of a real planet, so in the minuscule chance that you actually are in the radius of a real player, you might just walk right past them.
> @*McFly*


Thats amazing they can create so much information at planetary scale.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Demon Soul said:


> Not really. Yea, am I crazy because I have infinitive planets and species that needs discovering but it doesn't excite me?
> 
> Maybe I'll buy it sometime but it sounds awfully a lot like Spore.


I think Spore was more about watching your amoeba evolve, no? This is more about surviving as a dumber human. I mean, stupider?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

The level of hype is similar for Spore and this game.


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

looks good but seems boring.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's spore mk2


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

i'm really excited, it looks so beautiful and interesting


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I want to buy it but feel like it's been hyped too much. I hope I won't get bored with it too early.


Sorry I didn't respond to this earlier. What hype?  These games usually sound better on paper, so hopefully they get it right.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yer Blues said:


> Sorry I didn't respond to this earlier. What hype?  These games usually sound better on paper, so hopefully they get it right.


There's been loads of hype about this game with what they've been saying it can do. It does sound good but I'll probably wait to see what others think of it before deciding whether or not to buy it.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Charmander said:


> There's been loads of hype about this game with what they've been saying it can do. It does sound good but I'll probably wait to see what others think of it before deciding whether or not to buy it.


I tend to prefer turned-based strategy & RPGs, so most of the gaming websites I go to don't cover games like NMS.

Usually with all the algorithms a game like this has running it makes an excellent cpu benchmark\stress\heat test app. So even if the game sucks you're still getting a great cpu benchmark app. 

I'll wait for the first user reviews on Steam or Origin before I buy. I was burned on Ultima 9 way back.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I was turned off by the sentinels. But I like the idea of meeting aliens and trying to communicate with them.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What do u even do in the game? From a couple different demos ive seen, all he does it fly a bit, land somewhere, pick up a couple things, and then fly off into space.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

So has anyone been playing this yet? I've heard mixed reviews but I think it just depends on what you like to get out of a game, which is why some might be finding it slow/boring.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

What do you guys think about that very low chance that you will meet another player in the game ? 

Chance is so low that it might at well be a singleplayer lol. I was looking more for the multiplayer part. Or am I knocking at the wrong door ?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I pre-ordered it a few days ago.. I just hope I can manage to figure out if it's fun or not quickly enough in case I need a refund.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> What do you guys think about that very low chance that you will meet another player in the game ?
> 
> Chance is so low that it might at well be a singleplayer lol. I was looking more for the multiplayer part. Or am I knocking at the wrong door ?


The idea is we're in a shared universe where players can see each other's discoveries but actually crossing paths is a rarity. So in other words, don't go looking to the game for a multiplayer experience (at least not an interactive one).


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm waiting for the base building patch before I really get into it. Game has potential, just seems very unpolished and missing features.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I want to try it, but its a bit expensive and the feedback from the PC version is terrible. I'm not sure how long it would hold my interest too. The scenery looks pretty at least.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

^ Same, I want to make use of my gaming PC as I am mostly a console gamer but I hear No Man's Sky on PC is worse than Batman: Arkham Knight was.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> What do you guys think about that very low chance that you will meet another player in the game ?
> 
> Chance is so low that it might at well be a singleplayer lol. I was looking more for the multiplayer part. Or am I knocking at the wrong door ?


Yeah you're knocking at the wrong door lol, they're going for realism on that aspect so it's a huge universe and your chances of running into someone are about what you'd expect in reality - not impossible but very rare.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks a lot like spore! I played the stuff out of spore, and it was a pretty terrible game. Hopefully the devs on this game will actually polish the game up enough to call it a game, and the price will go down by 3/4 or so. I've been watching someone play this game constantly for days on twitch. I'd say, with just a little bit more effort, it has a lot of potential to be awesome.

If anyone ever finds out, I'd like to know if my computer will even be able to play it.

Windows 7 SP1 64 bit
Alienware AURORA R3
Intel Core i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40 GHz x 3.40 GHz
8 GB RAM
AMD Radeon HD 6900


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a very proper review of the game, guys


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

AngelClare said:


> I was turned off by the sentinels. But I like the idea of meeting aliens and trying to communicate with them.


Unless you're on a planet with hostile sentinels, they're really no problem at all, especially if you have grenades on your multi-tool. I've discovered about 20 planets so far, and only one had hostile sentinels.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Make sure to watch this before deciding to waste any money on this "game"


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

The concept sounds fantastic, but the implementation is apparently boring and broken. I'm glad I didn't get my hopes up. Still, perhaps someone else will be able to take what this guy built and turn it into something good in some future game. This game is a failure, but perhaps it's a stepping stone to something great.


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

I have my share of criticisms for the game (like the crashing), but I still get enjoyment out of it. How long that enjoyment lasts remains to be seen.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I love it !, just got the game yesterday (cracked version), spend 10 hours already.
This game is about exploration, scanning elements and lifeforms, learning new languages and discorver new planets.
I like to spend times on each planets, traveling around and making new discoveries.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I dunno...it feels like an endless grind to me. And a CONSTANT ****ing war with inventory space. Still fun though, I haven't played too much. Just bought a new ship and travelled to my second system.

The biggest ****ing problem though is space combat. I can't hit anything for ****, and the turning with a mouse is really difficult. So it typically ends up with 2 or so enemy ships doing loops around me when I can't even get my cursor on the ****er for more than half a second before they fly past me. Do you eventually get homing missiles or anything to make it easier?


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

Kanova said:


> I dunno...it feels like an endless grind to me. And a CONSTANT ****ing war with inventory space. Still fun though, I haven't played too much. Just bought a new ship and travelled to my second system.
> 
> The biggest ****ing problem though is space combat. I can't hit anything for ****, and the turning with a mouse is really difficult. So it typically ends up with 2 or so enemy ships doing loops around me when I can't even get my cursor on the ****er for more than half a second before they fly past me. Do you eventually get homing missiles or anything to make it easier?


I had the same issue with space combat, until I discovered the usefulness of the phase beam. Unlike the cannon, it locks on to enemies as long as you click on them within range of the crosshairs that come up. Basically, forget about the photon cannon and upgrade your phase beam. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm really debating on getting the game. I didn't look into it much during the hype before its release but did watch a video or 2 and it looks fun. But spending $60 on something you might not like would kind of suck.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Does not seem worth $60... I'd pick it up for maybe $40 but no way at its current price. You only encounter like one alien at a time.. And everything is randomly generated but once you've seen enough planets you can see the patterns in everything. Plus a lot is literally just a pallet swap. I've been watching a lot of gameplay and it just looks so.... Empty. Idk how they thought this game is worth $60... Seems like way too much hype inflated the price. Just play subnautica for $40 less, it might not be in space but it's almost the same game for less than half the price.

But everyone wants to jump on the bandwagon and be a part of something new and popular, even if it's mediocre.. So everyone will shell out the big bucks anyways.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The best 30 second summary so far


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you're playing on PC, there's already mods which improve the game. One great one reduces the poor resolution blur effect of the game, makes it look like you're actually running in your native resolution.

Community to the rescue

*pulled most of this from reddit

*Notable mods:*
Internal Resolution Multiplier - Fixes the default upscaling! I believe 2x is 1:1. Increasing your multiplier will hurt your framerate. Read more here (from the mod creator).

Fast Actions - Removes the 'hold timer' for UI actions. Everything is instant.

Fast Into Screen - Speeds up splash screens at launch.

Chromatic Aberration + Vignetting + Scan Lines Removal - Removes all the post effects some people might find annoying. This one is a matter of taste.

Instagram Filter Remover - Removes the hazy color glow effects, also a matter of taste.

ShutUp - Disable "Low" exosuit audio warnings.

NoHUD - Toggle HUD - Enable/Disable the HUD by pressing F5. Useful for taking screenshots.

+15 Trainer - Useful if you want to just mess around with your game.

DOF Filter removal

Aaaand a link to the nexusmods nomansky portal


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No man's lie.

No man's pirate bay.

Profit.

4 hours of mining and meeting penis shaped animals.

uninstall.

loss of four hours of precious life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> The best 30 second summary so far


lmao this is amazing :')

It's a bit expensive too.

I have seen some footage that looks visually good though on someone's stream and it was a pretty small team working on it (four people initially and then later 13 I think,) so I have to give them some credit for that since they've somehow ended up in competition with triple A studios.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/NoMansSkyTheGame/comments/4y046e

It's just one big lie. The only hope for this game being worth the time is the modding community getting into it and basically re-writing the game, though without access to the engine proper it may not be possible.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Gamers unhappy about a long awaited much hyped game? That can't be.

I'm becoming a grumpy old man. In my day we played E.T. on our Atari 2600's. Today's generation have never experienced a really bad game.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

WhaleAndWasp said:


> I had the same issue with space combat, until I discovered the usefulness of the phase beam. Unlike the cannon, it locks on to enemies as long as you click on them within range of the crosshairs that come up. Basically, forget about the photon cannon and upgrade your phase beam. You'll thank me later.


I think I have that, but most of the time I will shoot it and it will hit me. Like, I think the ship I have has a really stupid model because it literally gets in the way of the laser. Does it lock on automatically?



Sonic Death Monkey said:


> I'm really debating on getting the game. I didn't look into it much during the hype before its release but did watch a video or 2 and it looks fun. But spending $60 on something you might not like would kind of suck.


https://www.skidrowreloaded.com/no-mans-sky-gog/


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

Kanova said:


> I think I have that, but most of the time I will shoot it and it will hit me. Like, I think the ship I have has a really stupid model because it literally gets in the way of the laser. Does it lock on automatically?


As long as you shoot within the range of the crosshairs that come up, yes. It's not nearly as scattered as the photon cannon, not by a long ****.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lmao this is amazing :')
> 
> It's a bit expensive too.
> 
> I have seen some footage that looks visually good though on someone's stream and it was a pretty small team working on it (four people initially and then later 13 I think,) so I have to give them some credit for that since they've somehow ended up in competition with triple A studios.


 I'm not 100% sure it is a AAA game you know. I think if they didn't get all the marketing hype and they released it for half the price, people wouldn't be as deflated/disappointed with it. Because it's attempting to rub shoulders with other big games it feels a lot more disappointing that it could have been if that makes sense.

...

but ya, more importantly that vid is pretty amazing. :-D


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AngelClare said:


> Today's generation have never experienced a really bad game.


Fallout 4
Homefront: the revolution
Assassin Creed(insert milked version here)
Duke Nukem Forever
Umbrella Corp
Resident Evil 6
Street Fighter 5
Alekhine's Gun
Hatred
The Order 1886
Batman Artham Knight on PC

All very buggy disappointing games that were supposed to be good according to their devs. But Lies lies lies pre-order and buy dlc.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I saw some gameplay on Twitch and all I saw was the same planets with a different color palette plus a few buildings and items. It looked incredible in the trailers btw.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLastShy said:


> I saw some gameplay on Twitch and all I saw was the same planets with a different color palette plus a few buildings and items. It looked incredible in the trailers btw.


Yeap. And some planets are barren, barely have plants or animals. But hey, it's randomly generated.

What bothers me is that in the trailer those plants, animals and landscapes were NOT randomly generated, they were hand designed to the smallest detail and that's not a fair presentation of a game. They could have called it a cinematic (with in game graphics), but not a trailer, that was not in-game footage, though they presented it like it was.

But anyway, the game looks interesting enough for me, just watched a total of ~5 hours of gameplay. If I could I would name the game mineral mining simulator.


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm slowly beginning to regret buying this game. Between the crashing and the tedium of upgrading stuff, I'm spent.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Yeap. And some planets are barren, barely have plants or animals. But hey, it's randomly generated.
> 
> What bothers me is that in the trailer those plants, animals and landscapes were NOT randomly generated, they were hand designed to the latest detail and that's not a fair presentation of a game. They could have called it a cinematic (with in game graphics), but not a trailer, that was not in-game footage, though they presented it like it was.
> 
> But anyway, the game looks interesting enough for me, just watched a total of ~5 hours of gameplay. If I could I would name the game mineral mining simulator.


Yeah, those guys are marketing geniuses. They baited everyone into buying a game they believed to be thousands times better. All I saw was people regretting to not realize it sooner and get a refund.

But the planets and visuals in general are pretty cool. I didn't hear the music, but they said it's good too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5 hours in and there's absolutely nothing left to keep me coming back. Thankfully the new Deus Ex is out soon.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheLastShy said:


> Yeah, those guys are marketing geniuses. They baited everyone into buying a game they believed to be thousands times better. All I saw was people regretting to not realize it sooner and get a refund.
> 
> But the planets and visuals in general are pretty cool. I didn't hear the music, but they said it's good too.


Yeah the soundtrack is post-rock apparently, so it would be.

Actually I think the whole game is a nod to post-rock.

Now I just need to see a space game set to God Is An Astronaut (No Man's Sky soundtrack is by 65daysofstatic,) and my life will be 25% complete.






Here's the No Man's sky soundtrack so this isn't almost completely off topic:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

No Man's Sky looks like one of those games I would begin to deeply regret buying & spending so much time on after, like, 20 hours on it. Interestingly, I think it would make me feel emotionally empty to the point where I start to wonder what the point of wider existence even is. Similar to how Minecraft makes me feel. It almost seems as if that is half of the point of the game, though, which sounds a bit odd and surreal. Visually, it looks nice. It also has pretty interesting/nice music from what I've listened to, though combining its artistic AND technological premise with its clunky mechanics and technical problems, I really don't think this is a game I would be able to find enjoyment in, beyond perhaps its inherit novelty. I think the concepts within are interesting, though I won't ignore the multiplayer functionality that was more or less lied about by the game's developers, presumably in an effort to get as many people on the hype train as possible, pretty much setting itself up for failure by procuring impossible expectations.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> No man's lie.
> 
> No man's pirate bay.
> 
> ...


So basically like spore? I may or may not have created some of those penis shaped animals (in spore) lol.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I pirated the game and it not even initialize. It crashes right after loading.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

knightofdespair said:


> So basically like spore? I may or may not have created some of those penis shaped animals (in spore) lol.


It's the same type of garbage, but not as bad as Spore though. Spore did have Cool creature creation(kind of)

When i first heard of that game i thought it would be a bit like E.V.O on Snes. No such luck though.



TheLastShy said:


> I pirated the game and it not even initialize. It crashes right after loading.


Worst PC port since Batman: Artham Knight, which isn't even completely fixed by now. Talk about not giving a **** about PC gamers.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Fallout 4
> Homefront: the revolution
> Assassin Creed(insert milked version here)
> Duke Nukem Forever
> ...


Fallout 4 is an amazing game--especially fully patched and with all the DLC. None of those games are anywhere near as bad as E.T. for the Atari 2600.

I also enjoyed Duke Nukem Forever for the nostalgia factor.

Edit: What I notice with this generation is that if something disappoints them even a little then it's considered awful and totally worthless. Their criticisms are so exaggerated. You'll see game get 10's by some and 0's by others. How can that be? It's like they want to punish the game for disappointing them. Often they built the game up too much in their imagination after watching previews.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Repix said:


> I pre-ordered it a few days ago.. I just hope I can manage to figure out if it's fun or not quickly enough in case I need a refund.


And I refunded it a week ago.. It just didn't run properly.. I've had enough of these awful releases.. It was crashing, awful texture pop-in's.. even on 2x SLI GTX 1080.. I'll wait another month or two until it's fixed.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been playing. It is interesting but seems a bit repetitive so far. I'm only 3 systems in though, hopefully there will be more to it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

You gotta see this


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> You gotta see this


I'm waiting for the Hitler reacts to No Man's Sky video


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> I'm waiting for the Hitler reacts to No Man's Sky video


Well, I didn't have to wait long.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/116922-No-Mans-Sky-Review

This is actually better though:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't understand what people were expecting. I didn't follow the news about the game much, but the bits and pieces that I picked up were things like "you're not supposed to be able to find your friends" (that's even what I said in my first post in this thread) "the vast majority of planets are going to be uninhabitable and nothing but rock" etc.....so now seeing people complain about that....were we seeing completely different interviews and articles??


----------



## JD18 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm excited for it but at the same time I'm not as it didn't get very good reviews. People were complaining that it was too repetitive. I'll still buy it though and play it as I prefer to judge a game based on my own experiences, not what others have experienced.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't understand what people were expecting. I didn't follow the news about the game much, but the bits and pieces that I picked up were things like "you're not supposed to be able to find your friends" (that's even what I said in my first post in this thread) "the vast majority of planets are going to be uninhabitable and nothing but rock" etc.....so now seeing people complain about that....were we seeing completely different interviews and articles??


Not enough to do. Can't buy new guns for your ships. Can't buy guns to kill stuff while on planets(spawn with a random and you get one or two more). All you do is mine to leave a planet and then mine to leave another planet(endlessly). The animals are basically there as a sideshow and fights in space are only done with two guns...Can't terraform or build a base of some kind.

It's a boring jump from planet to planet simulator with mining elements. I get as much pleasure when the power goes out and i'm stuck inside sitting on my couch scratching my balls while looking at the wall.

I think a lot of people were expecting space battles to be a bit like in Elite Dangerous(lots of ships and lots of gun) with a space market in stations, quests etc and the same on planets but played as an FPS. But there is nothing of that.

That game is a total flop and did one heck of a job deceiving gamers. Lets face it, we all thought it would be something amazing, but not that **** that came out.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not enough to do. Can't buy new guns for your ships. Can't buy guns to kill stuff while on planets(spawn with a random and you get one or two more). All you do is mine to leave a planet and then mine to leave another planet(endlessly). The animals are basically there as a sideshow and fights in space are only done with two guns...Can't terraform or build a base of some kind.
> 
> It's a boring jump from planet to planet simulator with mining elements. I get as much pleasure when the power goes out and i'm stuck inside sitting on my couch scratching my balls while looking at the wall.
> 
> ...


I dunno, it seems like the game that came out is exactly what I expected (which is why I didn't get it) so I'm just confused by how people feel deceived. It seems like people created their own expectations about the game and didn't listen to what was actually being said by the developers.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Now that I've seen plenty of gameplay on Twitch, I'd have to say that it looks like a cheap knockoff of spore, with less variety and fewer gameplay elements to keep you going. It's pretty much a trend that game companies do these days, they release the game in beta and tell you it'll get better.

Although it's true that you'll mostly be 'mining' resources to get ahead, they put in three feature complete gameplay paths. So in addition to mining, you can progress through the game purely through, A exploration, B trade, and C mostly space combat. I hate trade-centric games, so I was against the game at first, but then someone found an exploit (a feature! ) that lets you get everything for free, so that made me happy.

It's primarily an exploration game for the purpose of collecting all of the game's unique content, especially knowledge/trivia and tech.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Spore was a fun game, but that origin crap they ended up bundling it into is pure malware.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I dunno, it seems like the game that came out is exactly what I expected (which is why I didn't get it) so I'm just confused by how people feel deceived. It seems like people created their own expectations about the game and didn't listen to what was actually being said by the developers.


Because it isn't what we expected because the devs told us repeatedly about content and design which does not exist in the final product. They lied, a lot.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> You gotta see this


Lol .. don't they screen people beforehand:haha



Persephone The Dread said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/116922-No-Mans-Sky-Review
> 
> This is actually better though:


I almost died. He is funny as hell:clap:haha


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Because it isn't what we expected because the devs told us repeatedly about content and design which does not exist in the final product. They lied, a lot.


Rule number one: never preorder.. always wait a bit and buy pre-owned


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> It's a boring jump from planet to planet simulator with mining elements. I get as much pleasure when the power goes out and i'm stuck inside sitting on my couch scratching my balls while looking at the wall.


hehe



Scrub-Zero said:


> That game is a total flop and did one heck of a job deceiving gamers. Lets face it, we all thought it would be something amazing, but not that **** that came out.


But recently, for the last few years all those hyped games turned out to be flops. We should already know it by now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Marko3 said:


> Lol .. don't they screen people beforehand:haha
> 
> I almost died. He is funny as hell:clap:haha


Yeah, Yahtzee is great.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, Yahtzee is great.


just another one before I retire for some time...

I died laughing again.. another masterpiece


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Marko3 said:


> hehe
> 
> But recently, for the last few years all those hyped games turned out to be flops. We should already know it by now.


Yeah definitely. But i'm a sucker for space games, so when one is announced, i buy into the idea that we might finally have a good game like the good old days of Freelancer.

Hopefully Star Citizen doesn't disappoint. It's the only space sim left that has my interest.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah definitely. But i'm a sucker for space games, so when one is announced, i buy into the idea that we might finally have a good game like the good old days of Freelancer.
> 
> Hopefully Star Citizen doesn't disappoint. It's the only space sim left that has my interest.


just checked freelancer.. yes it does look more interesting for me
nice, nice...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Marko3 said:


> just checked freelancer.. yes it does look more interesting for me
> nice, nice...


It's a sweet game. If you get the Discovery mod, you can still play the game online and there's still a somewhat active community.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah definitely. But i'm a sucker for space games, so when one is announced, i buy into the idea that we might finally have a good game like the good old days of Freelancer.
> 
> Hopefully Star Citizen doesn't disappoint. It's the only space sim left that has my interest.





Marko3 said:


> just checked freelancer.. yes it does look more interesting for me
> nice, nice...


Freelancer is a really good game from what I remember. Didn't play it as much as I would like, it was actually owned by my brother - but I've been meaning to try and find it again, so thanks for the reminder


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

nms to me is a good example of the pitfalls of relying upon procedural generation to sell a product. it was billed as this amazing thing because of the vastness it can generate, its all fine and well being able to boast that you can render 2 billion gazillion quadrillion miles of stuff with your engine, but if that 2 billion gazillion quadrillion miles looks like the same boring beige wasteland then is that really any more interesting and entertaining than a more tightly packed space hand crafted and designed by a skilled artist?

that is by no means nms's biggest problem, but it is something i've been pondering a bit lately with current trends.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> Fallout 4 is an amazing game--especially fully patched and with all the DLC. None of those games are anywhere near as bad as E.T. for the Atari 2600.
> 
> I also enjoyed Duke Nukem Forever for the nostalgia factor.
> 
> Edit: What I notice with this generation is that if something disappoints them even a little then it's considered awful and totally worthless. Their criticisms are so exaggerated. You'll see game get 10's by some and 0's by others. How can that be? It's like they want to punish the game for disappointing them. Often they built the game up too much in their imagination after watching previews.


dude, you are talking about a game that came out pre video game crash of 83. the market was totally rejuvenated in the west (almost single handedly by nintendo) when they started putting out quality games on the nes. 
honestly? there was hardly any of this current bull with games being released in a broken state back on the sega and nintendo systems of the 80's and 90's. yes there were some games that were buggy but nothing as industry wide as the current trend. the sad thing is that people don't vote with their wallets, they keep buying games which are not finished. it sends devs and publishers a clear message that it is fine for them to get away with it.

sorry i'm not having a go, I think people are justified in their complaints though and people should speak up more and let people know that this ain't ok as long as people don't get carried away and really personal, (this is the internet after all). things won't get better until people start making a fuss and actually boycotting companies who have a bad track record and not pre ordering games. i can fully understand the pre order industry, the hype and the reasons why people want to get a game day one but people need to hold off that trigger finger. I suppose it would help if games companies didn't hype these things up ridiculously, and in the case of nms sony didn't aggressively push for publicity with this, giving it the sort of attention a triple A game would get. the reality is from most people, its really not that game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> Freelancer is a really good game from what I remember. Didn't play it as much as I would like, it was actually owned by my brother - but I've been meaning to try and find it again, so thanks for the reminder


If you're looking to enhance the game a little, there's a bunch of HD textures that will make it look decent.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all im a returning member and just found this thread, didnt read it 100% but here are my 2 cents.

If you want a game where you have an almost endless amoubt of planets to explore and like to just look around a game and explore and enjoy its surroundings and beauty, its perfect. Thats what i wanted, and i love it, and can spend hours walking away relaxing and taking screenshots.

If you go hoping planet to planet mining without taking it in, exploring, you arent playing right and probably isnt the best game for you.

I also believe content not in the game will be in a future patch. Sean probably got pushed for a deadline and they gave us the best they got, as i know sean wanted to give us somethibg that was bug free where we can play endlessly. So im assuming any update in the future will be dealing with those things that didnt make the cut as bug free at release.

Can things be repetive? Sure, but truth is you dont know what to expect, the scenary is always diffenent and its the best game to relax to with music and zone in


Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

This game is getting absolutely destroyed in reviews/online community. I don't remember ever seeing a game that was hyped up so much and received this much hate.

I was never really planning to buy it since I'm not big on games that don't have a plot/ending. Even though it looked like a cool concept.

Apparently a lot of people are pissed off because it's missing a bunch of features and gameplay elements that the developers had stated would be in the game (ability to meet other players, etc.).


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

shiori said:


> This game is getting absolutely destroyed in reviews/online community. I don't remember ever seeing a game that was hyped up so much and received this much hate.
> 
> I was never really planning to buy it since I'm not big on games that don't have a plot/ending. Even though it looked like a cool concept.
> 
> Apparently a lot of people are pissed off because it's missing a bunch of features and gameplay elements that the developers had stated would be in the game (ability to meet other players, etc.).


Have you read forums for pokemon go? People were fuming the day they got rid of the tracker, it was a giante witch hunt, everything got wayyy out of control.

Im looking forward to the hype to die down so we will see genuine reviews from people, not those just boarding the hype train and regret it.

A lot of features that are probably missing are probably just way too buggy to make it to end game. I remember sean saying that he didnt want to release the game until it was bug free because he wanted people to enjoy it without bugs.

People just need to give it time and be patient, im sure sony pushed them to release it this early and im sure many of the features will come out in future patches, I mean he did say recently after he is done handing all in game issues, he will start working on new features 

However, yeah i wouldnt recommend the game to you, it really is an indie/niche game and if you dont like walking around exploring stuff its not for you


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you're looking to enhance the game a little, there's a bunch of HD textures that will make it look decent.


Hmm I might just check that out (if I can find it of course). To be honest though, I actually don't mind retro looking games most of the time; it can actually add to the appeal, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...tion-Into-No-Mans-Sky#&gid=gallery_6534&pid=1

^ 'No Man's Sky Under Investigation Over Claims of Misleading Advertising'

'"Several complaints" have prompted the UK's Advertising Standards Authority to launch an investigation into potentially misleading advertising for No Man's Sky.'


----------

